# Kein erkennen des CD-Roms!



## spiggy (7. November 2002)

Was kann ich da tun? Windows erkennt das cd-rom nicht. beim booten auch nicht.


Gerätemanager(Fehlerfeldungen)
Erster IDE-Controller (Dual FIFO) 
Intel PIIX PCI-IDE-Controller (Bus-Mastering nicht unterstützt)
Zweiter IDE-Controller (Dual FIFO)

danke im vorraus!


----------



## spiggy (7. November 2002)

Habe ein Problem mit meinem Primary IDE Controler, er
ist nicht verfügbar bzw zeigt im Geräte Manger an
"Code 10",Treiber aktualisieren. Wenn ich die Treiber aktualisieren will sagt er mir das der bestmögliche Treiber schon verwendet wird? Wie bekomme ich dieses Problem gelöst? 


kommt noch dazu.


----------



## galdasc (7. November 2002)

hast du mal den primary IDE deinstalliert und den neuen treiber dann installiert?? manchmal hilfts...


----------



## spiggy (7. November 2002)

ja hatte ich schon, funktioniert leider nicht. was kann das bloß sein :-(


----------



## galdasc (13. November 2002)

evtl. mal die microsoft knowledgebase konsultieren. hab schon so einige probleme dadurch gelöst.


----------



## haldjo1 (13. November 2002)

wenns schon im bios net erkannt wird bios vielleicht mal flashen!???
bei mir hats geholfen


----------

